# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  They want you vaccinated or dead

## QuaseMarco

Public Service announcements from the Mockingbird Media, Big Government and Big Pharma almost NEVER include information on what supplements are needed to prevent and lessen the effects of Covid-19.

Vitamin D , Zinc and Vitamin C are so very important. 

There are alot more but these 3 readily available, minimal and key elements. 
Also excercize, healthy diet and sleep are beneficial.

 All you hear are Vaccines, Boosters, Masks and social distancing. 

There have been more vaccinated than ever in 2021 and YET more Covid-19 deaths as well.

Variants are being driven by the heavily vaccinated population. Ad you can see, the vaccinated are getting the variants.

Like the Flu, there will never be an end to variants. The vaccinated are signing up for boosters for life and weakening their natural immune system. 

Government  lackies  double, triple, quadruple down on the lie that this is a pandemic of the unvaccinated.

They want you vaccinated or dead.

----------

Big Bird (12-06-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),East of the Beast (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),JustPassinThru (12-06-2021),Karl (11-28-2021),Mr. Claws (05-02-2022),old dog (12-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),teeceetx (11-28-2021),the other mike (11-28-2021),usfan (11-28-2021),WarriorRob (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

"They want you vaccinated _and_ dead." 

There, I fixed it for ya.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),Mainecoons (11-28-2021),Mr. Claws (05-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),teeceetx (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

Yup, just as long as their wallets get fatter and fatter!

But the need for ever more boosters will wake up some of these idiots.

Especially when they start dying in large numbers from adverse side effects.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Mr. Claws (05-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> "They want you vaccinated _and_ dead." 
> 
> There, I fixed it for ya.


The _and_ is secret.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Yup, just as long as their wallets get fatter and fatter!
> 
> But the need for ever more boosters will wake up some of these idiots.
> 
> Especially when they start dying in large numbers from adverse side effects.


It's not only wallets..... it's tyrannical authoritarian control of the world population.
This is the New World Order raising it's head and spreading it's tentacles. 

As I have said in the past, the NWO will be a partnership of corporations and tyrannical governments.
This is exactly playing out now before our eyes.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),teeceetx (05-02-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

I've applied for super citizen status by claiming I'm an illegal who plans to run for Congress and therefore have a double exemption.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Mr. Claws (05-02-2022),old dog (12-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),teeceetx (05-02-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Vaccine Victims Share Adverse Reactions, Loss Of Loved Ones

STORY AT-A-GLANCE


For 15 years, I rigidly followed all vaccine guidelines, until one of my patients patiently shared a personal testimony about her vaccine-injured son, JackShe opened my eyes to a reality that I was previously unaware of: that informed consent was practically nonexistent and there were serious medical risks of vaccines being covered up by pharmaceutical companies and the federal governmentSerious adverse reactions to COVID-19 shots are occurring, but victims are being silenced and discreditedVaccine mandates have led to injuries, devastation and deaths  while the brainwashing get your vaccine now campaign is being used to divide and conquerIf you want your voice to be heard, I will help you share your testimony; please share your story with us, and encourage others you know who have a story to share theirs

https://conservativeplaybook.com/202...of-loved-ones/

----------

dinosaur (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I've applied for super citizen status by claiming I'm an illegal who plans to run for Congress and therefore have a double exemption.


Did you marry your sister?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## Karl

> Public Service announcements from the Mockingbird Media, Big Government and Big Pharma almost NEVER include information on what supplements are needed to prevent and lessen the effects of Covid-19.
> 
> Vitamin D , Zinc and Vitamin C are so very important. 
> 
> There are alot more but these 3 readily available, minimal and key elements. 
> Also excercize, healthy diet and sleep are beneficial.
> 
>  All you hear are Vaccines, Boosters, Masks and social distancing. 
> 
> ...


Supposed to get a Moderna Booster to supplement my initial J&J early spring.

But with this "New" Variant they are talking a "New" Vaccine now.

Starting 2 Wonder why even "bother" until that comes out .

Probably by that time they'll a Newer Variant..

Rinse & Repeat

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

What's the difference between the COVID hoax and the Climate Change hoax?

The COVID hoax is easier to disprove.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),East of the Beast (11-28-2021),Karl (11-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

> Vaccine Victims Share Adverse Reactions, Loss Of Loved Ones
> 
> STORY AT-A-GLANCE
> 
> 
> For 15 years, I rigidly followed all vaccine guidelines, until one of my patients patiently shared a personal testimony about her vaccine-injured son, JackShe opened my eyes to a reality that I was previously unaware of: that informed consent was practically nonexistent and there were serious medical risks of vaccines being covered up by pharmaceutical companies and the federal governmentSerious adverse reactions to COVID-19 shots are occurring, but victims are being silenced and discreditedVaccine mandates have led to injuries, devastation and deaths — while the brainwashing “get your vaccine now” campaign is being used to divide and conquerIf you want your voice to be heard, I will help you share your testimony; please share your story with us, and encourage others you know who have a story to share theirs
> 
> https://conservativeplaybook.com/202...of-loved-ones/


Honestly, I think getting the stories of adverse reactions out in public will do more to end the insanity than a bushel basket full of "scientific studies".  Right or wrong, anecdotal or not, seeing adverse reaction stories, with videos, from a multitude of victims, not just the same ones repeated over and over, that will be what breaks the back of the oppressors.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),Karl (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

> Yup, just as long as their wallets get fatter and fatter!
> 
> But the need for ever more boosters will wake up some of these idiots.
> 
> Especially when they start dying in large numbers from adverse side effects.


When I was making the decision to get vaxxed, the thought of adverse reactions was a heavy weight in the decision making process.  Sis had a bad reaction, but temporary, to her 2nd Moderna shot.  No way I wanted to take that risk, and so I waited for the single shot JnJ.  Got lucky, no adverse event.  Now, why would I want to take a booster?  Especially if the shots are not as effective as they said they were?  And like @Karl says,  with the variants, what good is a booster anyway?  Treatments have improved, and lack of treatments was part of the decision making for getting vaxxed in the first place.  Now, that reason is also going away.  Bottom line, everything is pointing in the direction of not getting more jabs.  PTB see that too, which is why they are now pushing mandates and forced vaccinations.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Karl (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Honestly, I think getting the stories of adverse reactions out in public will do more to end the insanity than a bushel basket full of "scientific studies".  Right or wrong, anecdotal or not, seeing adverse reaction stories, with videos, from a multitude of victims, not just the same ones repeated over and over, that will be what breaks the back of the oppressors.


It won't be done by the Mockingbird media and I'd say that a majority of this country mainly watch it exclusively.
All you get there is the Covid fear porn designed to get you vaccinated.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> When I was making the decision to get vaxxed, the thought of adverse reactions was a heavy weight in the decision making process.  Sis had a bad reaction, but temporary, to her 2nd Moderna shot.  No way I wanted to take that risk, and so I waited for the single shot JnJ.  Got lucky, no adverse event.  Now, why would I want to take a booster?  Especially if the shots are not as effective as they said they were?  And like @Karl says,  with the variants, what good is a booster anyway?  Treatments have improved, and lack of treatments was part of the decision making for getting vaxxed in the first place.  Now, that reason is also going away.  Bottom line, everything is pointing in the direction of not getting more jabs.  PTB see that too, which is why they are now pushing mandates and forced vaccinations.


Every subsequent vaccination (booster) is a risk and I believe will further damage the natural immune system.
I would take supplements, try to eat well and exercise. Oh... and get enough sleep.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

*The Faucicrucians*

The Rosicrucian manifestos heralded a "universal reformation of mankind", through a science allegedly kept secret for decades.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Every subsequent vaccination (booster) is a risk and I believe will further damage the natural immune system.
> I would take supplements, try to eat well and exercise. Oh... and get enough sleep.


I imagine those are the "official" rates as well, right? The ones where they label any death where someone allegedly had Covid at some time before their death was labelled as having died from Covid?

----------

dinosaur (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## Karl

> When I was making the decision to get vaxxed, the thought of adverse reactions was a heavy weight in the decision making process.  Sis had a bad reaction, but temporary, to her 2nd Moderna shot.  No way I wanted to take that risk, and so I waited for the single shot JnJ.  Got lucky, no adverse event.  Now, why would I want to take a booster?  Especially if the shots are not as effective as they said they were?  And like @Karl says,  with the variants, what good is a booster anyway?  Treatments have improved, and lack of treatments was part of the decision making for getting vaxxed in the first place.  Now, that reason is also going away.  Bottom line, everything is pointing in the direction of not getting more jabs.  PTB see that too, which is why they are now pushing mandates and forced vaccinations.


What "happened" to vaccines and no more masks..

Around the Fourth Of July I remember Joe Biden touting the Summer of "Re-Opening" if we all get our Shots

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),phoenyx (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-28-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Like the Flu, there will never be an end to variants.



might as well get used to it .. like we did with the FLU. hey maybe it is the FLU.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Every subsequent vaccination (booster) is a risk and I believe will further damage the natural immune system.
> I would take supplements, try to eat well and exercise. Oh... and get enough sleep.


Most people, and not just those with a background in statistics, should understand that this survival rate negates the need for mandatory vaccines, vaccine passports, and lock downs. However, the mainstream mediuh will not report such facts because it goes against their commie, VAXhole narrative.

----------

dinosaur (11-28-2021),Foghorn (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> What "happened" to vaccines and no more masks..
> 
> Around the Fourth Of July I remember Joe Biden touting the Summer of "Re-Opening" if we all get our Shots


I hope that you didn't actually believe that when he said it.

Perhaps fewer people are now gulping that Kool-aide but I'm sure that many still are.

----------

dinosaur (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

https://twitter.com/JennaEllisEsq/st...07274946379779

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Every subsequent vaccination (booster) is a risk and I believe will further damage the natural immune system.
> I would take supplements, try to eat well and exercise. Oh... and get enough sleep.


Talk about "Mockingbird"   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You just posted a meme that has been circulating.  I have no doubt that survival rate is high for the population as a whole.  But could you post the research data that supports your specific numbers instead of a meme? 

Or was the meme all the evidence you need to believe.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> https://twitter.com/JennaEllisEsq/st...07274946379779


I noticed that some black people will actually try to instigate anger against white people by writing graffiti or orchestrating acts that appear to target blacks. 


Is there any thought given to the possibility that some anticovidvaxers are doing the same thing by posting what appears to be advocating for violence against anticovidvaxers? Or is that nonsense, beyond the realm of possibility... it would never happen...etc?

----------


## Oceander

> I noticed that some black people will actually try to instigate anger against white people by writing graffiti or orchestrating acts that appear to target blacks. 
> 
> 
> Is there any thought given to the possibility that some anticovidvaxers are doing the same thing by posting what appears to be advocating for violence against anticovidvaxers? Or is that nonsense, beyond the realm of possibility... it would never happen...etc?


You mean as a false-flag narrative?

----------

Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You mean as a false-flag narrative?


Not a false flag _narrative_. But a false flag operation.  Someone did indeed make that post that you pointed to. Was it a real person? An agitator?  A bogus non-person posting as a real person?  

Or doesn't it matter?

----------


## Oceander

> Not a false flag _narrative_. But a false flag operation.  Someone did indeed make that post that you pointed to. Was it a real person? An agitator?  A bogus non-person posting as a real person?  
> 
> Or doesn't it matter?


Good questions.  However, whether the poster was in honest, or a false-flagger, the post is indicative of the thinking of a certain percentage of the pro-vax crowd.  It is symptomatic of the larger view that vaccination should be forced on unwilling people - a viewpoint the governments of the world are assiduously flogging - and it is therefore only to be expected that the desire for violence will become more and more normalized within the pro-vax community.

That is a sad state of human nature that has been a constant for millennia.  Just ask the victims of the various pogroms throughout history.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Good questions.  However, whether the poster was in honest, or a false-flagger, the post is indicative of the thinking of a certain percentage of the pro-vax crowd.  It is symptomatic of the larger view that vaccination should be forced on unwilling people - a viewpoint the governments of the world are assiduously flogging - and it is therefore only to be expected that the desire for violence will become more and more normalized within the pro-vax community.
> 
> That is a sad state of human nature that has been a constant for millennia.  Just ask the victims of the various pogroms throughout history.


Im sure Jessie Smollet could have used a similar explanation with very few change in words. 


Ok.....so that's the justification.  Got it.

----------


## El Guapo

False flag shmalse shmag.
 I hear low wattage vaxtards calling into talk radio regularly to _angrily demand_ that unvaxxed people be forced to take the shot, jailed...put in concentration camps, etc..

 Because in their tiny little minds, it's not the _government_ that's destroying the economic and social cohesion of the community...it's _healthy people_ ...who have done nothing.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Oceander (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## crayons

Bottom line: The covid cult is not gonna stop.
#1 There's a lot of money bein made 
#2 High Dollar Test labs are popping up as mentioned
here @ CV19 Booster Shot Also a Bioweapon â Karen Kingston | Greg Hunterâs USAWatchdog
#3 The W.E.F has already stated they want to bring down the
west and are doing so by any means necessary 
#4 covid is working just as planned
------------------------------------

There's no law anywhere that says I or anyone else must
follow the daily demands of the covid cult. We must keep
exposing them for NWO luci's they are. 

And >>> Nutrition is key just like it always was.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> False flag shmalse shmag.
>  I hear low wattage vaxtards calling into talk radio regularly to _angrily demand_ that unvaxxed people be forced to take the shot, jailed...put in concentration camps, etc..
> 
>  Because in their tiny little minds, it's not the _government_ that's destroying the economic and social cohesion of the community...it's _healthy people_ ...who have done nothing.


Which backs up what I said earlier - the particular post I re-posted may, or may not, have been false, but it is definitely symptomatic of the mindset among a large number of the vaxxers, who are willing to use force and violence - and to enjoy doing so - to force the vaccine on those who do not wish to take it.

History is replete with examples of the tragic consequences that often follow that mindset.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),El Guapo (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Bottom line: The covid cult is not gonna stop.
> #1 There's a lot of money bein made 
> #2 High Dollar Test labs are popping up as mentioned
> here @ CV19 Booster Shot Also a Bioweapon â€“ Karen Kingston | Greg Hunterâ€™s USAWatchdog
> #3 The W.E.F has already stated they want to bring down the
> west and are doing so by any means necessary 
> #4 covid is working just as planned
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nope because the end result is to depopulate the earth.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Jitss617

My new job didn’t tell me in the interview I needed to be vaxxed,, but in the email for orientation it says I must bring a copy of my vaccine verification.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

and i just want progs dead and thus reduce the surplus population...maybe i can get the un to back that...they want to kill off millions, why not start with the unproductive?

----------

Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> My new job didn’t tell me in the interview I needed to be vaxxed,, but in the email for orientation it says I must bring a copy of my vaccine verification.


i just saw blank vaccine cards at walgreens for sale,,,


heres what they look like and the info you need...





get a pen and get jiggy with it... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## usfan

> "They want you vaccinated _and_ dead." 
> 
> There, I fixed it for ya.


..that was my first thought, too..

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),dinosaur (11-28-2021)

----------


## Jitss617

> i just saw blank vaccine cards at walgreens for sale,,,
> 
> 
> heres what they look like and the info you need...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a pen and get jiggy with it...


Me and my father have the same name I’m just pissed they didn’t tell me. Mother duckers!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Quark

> i just saw blank vaccine cards at walgreens for sale,,,
> 
> 
> heres what they look like and the info you need...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a pen and get jiggy with it...


Ya but if you fake it and the company checks the Federal data base on who's vaccinated it's a Federal felony with serious prison time. Just be forewarned what could happen.

----------

Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Ya but if you fake it and the company checks the Federal dat base on who's vaccinated it's a Federal felony with serious prison time. Just be forewarned what could happen.


I've heard about this, and there are many privacy issues with this. 

First, and foremost, if you don't give consent for the Government to forward your medical information to non-medical parties, they are not allowed to. 4th Amendment violation. And somewhat a HIPAA violation, but that is being discussed now as the Government is the one that enforces HIPAA. It's just all kinds of wrong for the Government to be collecting data about who and who isn't vaccinated.

----------

phoenyx (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> I've heard about this, and there are many privacy issues with this. 
> 
> First, and foremost, if you don't give consent for the Government to forward your medical information to non-medical parties, they are not allowed to. 4th Amendment violation. And somewhat a HIPAA violation, but that is being discussed now as the Government is the one that enforces HIPAA. It's just all kinds of wrong for the Government to be collecting data about who and who isn't vaccinated.


Why is that a Fourth Amendment violation?

----------


## WhoKnows

> Why is that a Fourth Amendment violation?


Your medical information is private. Without your consent, it can't be given out to anyone. And the 4th amendment is about personal privacy and the Governments inability to invade it.

This has been my problem with the way this vaxx issue is being treated. 

The Government doesn't know if you are vaxxed against anything else. But now they want to know about your COVID status? Why? To what end?

----------

phoenyx (11-28-2021),Quark (11-28-2021),Rutabaga (11-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Your medical information is private. Without your consent, it can't be given out to anyone. And the 4th amendment is about personal privacy and the Governments inability to invade it.
> 
> This has been my problem with the way this vaxx issue is being treated. 
> 
> The Government doesn't know if you are vaxxed against anything else. But now they want to know about your COVID status? Why? To what end?


No, that does not make it a Fourth Amendment violation.  And immunization records are generally collected by every state, for every vaccination given, so no, that information is not particularly private.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ya but if you fake it and the company checks the Federal dat base on who's vaccinated it's a Federal felony with serious prison time. Just be forewarned what could happen.


shit happens..."if" is the smallest word with the biggest meaning...

"if" yada yada yada...

----------


## Rutabaga

> Every subsequent vaccination (booster) is a risk and I believe will further damage the natural immune system.
> I would take supplements, try to eat well and exercise. Oh... and get enough sleep.


yep, i survived the original in jan 2020 and a variant a month or 2 ago...


each time it was less of a hassle than the annual flu, which i rarely get anyway...


i going to go for surviving all the bat viruses the squints can throw at me...and i'll do it all without a vaccine...

its gonna be epic!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

QuaseMarco (11-28-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ya but if you fake it and the company checks the Federal dat base on who's vaccinated it's a Federal felony with serious prison time. Just be forewarned what could happen.


besides, federal prisons are nice...nice facilities, good food, good medical/dental care, lots of friends to play chess/dominos etc. with, nice yards, private cells with your own tv, radio etc. you can wear your own clothes etc...its nicer than many living outside...good libraries, movie nights...yea, federal is the place to be if you cant afford to live comfortably on your own...besides, at our age a life sentence doesn't mean much...its my retirement "backup plan" if shtf...just make sure its a federal crime, and not a state crime...the feds got all the money, state pens are hellholes...


fyi... :Smiley20:

----------


## Rutabaga

> No, that does not make it a Fourth Amendment violation.  And immunization records are generally collected by every state, for every vaccination given, so no, that information is not particularly private.


interesting to note, the federal hippa laws apply ONLY to health care providers...the onus is on THEM to keep your medical records private...

so if the same ones who are required under law to protect the patients' medical info are told to turn over that same info, i doubt those health care providers would even think twice about violating that law.

like filming in public,,people get all upset if somebody has a camera out filming but are perfectly fine with walmart filming them and every business, ring door bell, street corner, dash cam, security cams, drones, body cams all doing the same thing...

fact is, you cant go outside today with being videoed by somebody...


they can film you but get all butthurt if you film them...

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, that does not make it a Fourth Amendment violation.  And immunization records are generally collected by every state, for every vaccination given, so no, that information is not particularly private.


It is. And can't be given out without the patient's consent. So unless you sign a waiver that says that the Government is free to give out your medical information, they are not free to give it to whomever they choose.

----------


## WhoKnows

> interesting to note, the *federal hippa laws apply ONLY to health care providers*...the onus is on THEM to keep your medical records private...
> 
> so if the same ones who are required under law to protect the patients' medical info are told to turn over that same info, i doubt those health care providers would even think twice about violating that law.
> 
> like filming in public,,people get all upset if somebody has a camera out filming but are perfectly fine with walmart filming them and every business, ring door bell, street corner, dash cam, security cams, drones, body cams all doing the same thing...
> 
> fact is, you cant go outside today with being videoed by somebody...
> 
> 
> they can film you but get all butthurt if you film them...


Bold mine. That's not altogether true. 

No health care provider have to have contracts with health care providers if they are given access to medical information. And they are not allowed to give that information away without patient consent. 

Example. I send a patient for a piece of durable medical equipment to a supply warehouse. If they ask for the patient's information, the patient has to give consent for me to send their information. And that supply warehouse can't just give that information to anyone. Same with a request from a Lawyer.

----------

Rutabaga (11-29-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I heard if you want to be euthanized you need to be vaccinated first :Thinking: the madness never ends :Geez:

----------

Quark (11-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Im sure Jessie Smollet could have used a similar explanation with very few change in words. 
> 
> 
> Ok.....so that's the justification.  Got it.


Comparing our poster to Jussie Smollet is a low blow..... not worthy.....

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Comparing our poster to Jussie Smollet is a low blow..... not worthy.....


Oh my. I forgot.  You hope that Twitter post is true ... that someone wants to shoot you.  Maybe it's true or maybe it's not.  But regardless... that warm blanket of victimhood is comforting to you... isn't it! I've seen your cult-of-stupid even glory in the ridicule you all receive. 

To hell with the idea that people are sheep! You've taken the wool from those sheep and turned it into comfy and warm blankets of victimhood for yourselves to wear.

That's right... you fear mongers... always the victims.

PS. I've always assumed oceander is a big boy and is capable of defending himself in a debate. Your input into what I posted to him has another purpose, doesn't it?

----------

Wildrose (11-30-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

The OP said they, and want. Vaccinated or dead.

They would want these two things for gain obviously, and gain could include several categories. Here's some off the top of my head.

Power.
Control.
Election Fraud (particularly mail ballot continuance)
Big Pharma financial gains.
Insurance/Hospital profit gains.
Censorship gains via silencing and ruining, on all Social Media platforms.
Possible pension, benefits and high wages ending for non compliance.
Taxable Income Base greatly increased, via census and personal info mining via phones.
Lowered Gov costs on child care costs. Facilities shut down, Gramma/Relatives watch kids.
Home schooling increased, eventually leading to less high wage, benefits, pensions teachers.
Less payouts to insurance with billions less in vehicles traveling significantly less.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The OP said they, and want. Vaccinated or dead.
> 
> They would want these two things for gain obviously, and gain could include several categories. Here's some off the top of my head.
> 
> Power.
> Control.
> Election Fraud (particularly mail ballot continuance)
> Big Pharma financial gains.
> Insurance/Hospital profit gains.
> ...


You got it all figured out.  :Geez: 

You are too easily fooled. No "THEY" wants the unvaxed to die. "THEY" want them alive and well . They are better enemies, better boogeyen to fear that way. Just as the antivaxers need their vaxed boogeymen, the provaxers need theirs.. alive and deserving of fear and hate. How else do "THEY" divide the nation?

"THEY" couldn't care less if you are vaxed or not. THAT would be a first in the history and playbook of revolutionary Marxists.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  "THEY" simply want you to pick a side and fear the other side.

----------


## Canadianeye

> You are too easily fooled. No "THEY" wants the unvaxed to die. THEY want them alive and well . They are better enemies, better boogeyen to fear that way. Just as the antivaxers need their vaxed boogeymen, the provaxers need theirs.. alive and deserving of fear and hate. How else do "THEY" divide the nation?


Thanks for your input.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-29-2021),WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Oh my. I forgot.  You hope that Twitter post is true ... that someone wants to shoot you.  Maybe it's true or maybe it's not.  But regardless... that warm blanket of victimhood is comforting to you... isn't it! I've seen your cult-of-stupid even glory in the ridicule you all receive. 
> 
> To hell with the idea that people are sheep! You've taken the wool from those sheep and turned it into comfy and warm blankets of victimhood for yourselves to wear.
> 
> That's right... you fear mongers... always the victims.
> 
> PS. I've always assumed oceander is a big boy and is capable of defending himself in a debate. Your input into what I posted to him has another purpose, doesn't it?


You're a miserable bloke....... lacked a mother's love did ya?

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> https://twitter.com/JennaEllisEsq/st...07274946379779


Lars appears to be a fucking loon.

He has lots of company on both sides of the debate.

----------


## Wildrose

> Honestly, I think getting the stories of adverse reactions out in public will do more to end the insanity than a bushel basket full of "scientific studies".  Right or wrong, anecdotal or not, seeing adverse reaction stories, with videos, from a multitude of victims, not just the same ones repeated over and over, that will be what breaks the back of the oppressors.


It may work for people who don't stop to ask just how many of these stories have been verified or in how many cases it can actually be shown the vaccine is responsible for the claimed injuries and deaths.

Unfortunately it is often better to rely on hitting memorial triggers than it is to rely on hard evidence to make your case.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You're a miserable bloke....... lacked a mother's love did ya?


My mother's dead you fucking piece of shit.

----------


## phoenyx

> My mother's dead you [insult with f word removed]


This forum is pretty lax when it comes to insults, but using the f word in some ways is definitely not allowed:
**
16) *PERSONAL ATTACKS ARE NOT ALLOWED. Telling someone "fuck you", "shut the fuck up" "fuck off" are examples of personal attacks. If in doubt, don't post it. Personal attacks are forbidden forum wide, and this includes in reps. For clarity, let it be known that calling someone a liar or saying their post it a lie IS allowed and not considered a personal attack. "Fuck you" and "STFU" are expressly forbidden in any form with the sole exception of forum included emojis.*
**

Source:
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...um-RULES-gt-gt


You didn't use it in any of the 3 ways mentioned above, but I'd think your version should qualify as another version that shouldn't be allowed. I reported it, we'll see what the moderation says. I know that in the past, you actually agreed with me that you went too far when you used the f word in a similar fashion. I think if you removed it yourself, it would show that you once again recognize that you've gone too far.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> My mother's dead you fucking piece of shit.


So is mine.......... nice language.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

:Stfu:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


Temper temper......

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Temper temper......


He's another one I'm not sure why he's here. All he does is inflame. He rarely actually contributes anything of value other than an insult or a snide remark.

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> He's another one I'm not sure why he's here. All he does is inflame. He rarely actually contributes anything of value other than an insult or a snide remark.


A very angry man.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Trainer2011 on Gab:  - Gab Social

You will never be fully-vaccinated. You will need boosters until they kill you. #WeWillNotComply #Pureblood

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

FAIR WARNING  Call_me_Ishmael is thread banned. Please don't respond to his posts.

----------

phoenyx (11-30-2021),WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Wildrose

> 


Did you actually look at the abstract?  "Inflammatory markers".  There's no indication those markers remain high or that people are actually are developing cardiac disease in any significant numbers as a result of vaccination.

Inflammation is one of the primary immune responses and is expected with vaccinations of all kinds.

----------


## phoenyx

> Did you actually look at the abstract?  "Inflammatory markers".  There's no indication those markers remain high or that people are actually are developing cardiac disease in any significant numbers as a result of vaccination.


Did you read the last sentence in the study's abstract? Just in case you missed it:
**
We conclude that the mRNA vacs dramatically increase inflammation on the endothelium and T cell infiltration of cardiac muscle and may account for the observations of increased thrombosis, cardiomyopathy, and other vascular events following vaccination.
**


Source:
https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1....suppl_1.10712

----------

WhoKnows (12-05-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Did you read the last sentence in the study's abstract? Just in case you missed it:
> **
> We conclude that the mRNA vacs dramatically increase inflammation on the endothelium and T cell infiltration of cardiac muscle and may account for the observations of increased thrombosis, cardiomyopathy, and other vascular events following vaccination.
> **
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1....suppl_1.10712


Yes I read it, "may account for"... 

This is a predictive model and there's hasn't been enough time elapsed to see if these markers stayed high for any significant period of time much less that they are causing actual cardiac disease.

All this justifies is further study and monitoring, no reasonable conclusions can be made from it nor did they make any.

Do you not realize that exposure to Covid and other common respiratory infections cause the same exact issues in patients?

Did they account for that in their "study"?

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yes I read it, "may account for"... 
> 
> This is a predictive model and there's hasn't been enough time elapsed to see if these markers stayed high for any significant period of time much less that they are causing actual cardiac disease.
> 
> All this justifies is further study and monitoring, no reasonable conclusions can be made from it nor did they make any.
> 
> Do you not realize that exposure to Covid and other common respiratory infections cause the same exact issues in patients?
> 
> Did they account for that in their "study"?


EVERY article you have ever cited is just as inconclusive, yet, you present them as "fact". Come on, man.

----------

phoenyx (12-05-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> EVERY article you have ever cited is just as inconclusive, yet, you present them as "fact". Come on, man.


Yeah, his bias seems to be evident to almost everyone but himself :-p.

----------

WhoKnows (12-05-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yeah, his bias seems to be evident to almost everyone but himself :-p.


This is what he does. The Circular Reasoning Fallacy.

https://examples.yourdictionary.com/...-examples.html

----------

phoenyx (12-05-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> EVERY article you have ever cited is just as inconclusive, yet, you present them as "fact". Come on, man.


You can't possibly show that to be true.  Get another hobby, your trolling is boring and repetitive.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Public Service announcements from the Mockingbird Media, Big Government and Big Pharma almost NEVER include information on what supplements are needed to prevent and lessen the effects of Covid-19.
> 
> Vitamin D , Zinc and Vitamin C are so very important. 
> 
> There are alot more but these 3 readily available, minimal and key elements. 
> Also excercize, healthy diet and sleep are beneficial.
> 
>  All you hear are Vaccines, Boosters, Masks and social distancing. 
> 
> ...


Essentially the same.

And part of this is, the demand for obedience.

SOME areas didn't get the lethal juice; probably, saline.  But you'll damn sure get it on the "Booster" - Number 1, or 2, or 3...eventually, you'll get it hot.

These clowns in media...are paid huge amounts of money to spout this propaganda.  The important "They" is the cadre of globalist oligarchs, and their puppets in government.

They want you obedient, up to the point of taking the Death Jab when ordered.

----------

Canadianeye (12-06-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> You can't possibly show that to be true.  Get another hobby, your trolling is boring and repetitive.


READ MORE. WRITE LESS.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Canadianeye

> Essentially the same.
> 
> And part of this is, the demand for obedience.
> 
> SOME areas didn't get the lethal juice; probably, saline.  But you'll damn sure get it on the "Booster" - Number 1, or 2, or 3...eventually, you'll get it hot.
> 
> These clowns in media...are paid huge amounts of money to spout this propaganda.  The important "They" is the cadre of globalist oligarchs, and their puppets in government.
> *
> They want you obedient, up to the point of taking the Death Jab when ordered*.



Ain't it the truth. Get on your knees or else.

----------

phoenyx (12-06-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> READ MORE. WRITE LESS.


By all means then prove your assertion.




> EVERY article you have ever cited is just as inconclusive, yet, you present them as "fact". Come on, man.

----------


## WhoKnows

> By all means then prove your assertion.


I have. Many times.  :Yawn:

----------


## Wildrose

> I have. Many times.


You're confusing "many times" with "never".  You can't and we both know it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You're confusing "many times" with "never".  You can't and we both know it.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wildrose

> 


The do so right now.

How about a wager.  If you can I'll leave this board forever never to return.  If you can't, you leave never to return?

Here's your "Opportunity to Excel".

----------


## WhoKnows

> The do so right now.
> 
> How about a wager.  If you can I'll leave this board forever never to return.  If you can't, you leave never to return?
> 
> Here's your "Opportunity to Excel".


LMAO...you'll never leave this forum. Even if I prove you wrong. Which I have. No matter how wrong you are, you'll never admit it. 

I have a better idea. Let's let the rest of the forum decide how much BS you spew. I bet you be outta here faster than the Flash getting a pizza.

----------


## Wildrose

> LMAO...you'll never leave this forum. Even if I prove you wrong. Which I have. No matter how wrong you are, you'll never admit it. 
> 
> I have a better idea. Let's let the rest of the forum decide how much BS you spew. I bet you be outta here faster than the Flash getting a pizza.


Go ahead and Man up.  I'll personally ask Trinnity to ban me for life if you can show I never provide facts to buttress my arguments.

Put it on the line or admit you can't.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Go ahead and Man up.  I'll personally ask Trinnity to ban me for life if you can show I never provide facts to buttress my arguments.
> 
> Put it on the line or admit you can't.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I've shown you many times, as have others here. You refuse to accept it. Let's let everyone else decide shall we?

----------


## Wildrose

> I've shown you many times, as have others here. You refuse to accept it. Let's let everyone else decide shall we?


Then it would be really simple for you.

Either man up, take the wager, and get rid of me forever if you can or prove instead by not doing so you cannot.

This is your chance to be a real "hero".  Get after it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Then it would be really simple for you.
> 
> Either man up, take the wager, and get rid of me forever if you can or prove instead by not doing so you cannot.
> 
> This is your chance to be a real "hero".  Get after it.


You aren't agreeing to my terms, why should I agree to yours?

----------


## Wildrose

> You aren't agreeing to my terms, why should I agree to yours?


Popularity polls among a group of biased people don't prove much other than you don't share the same bias.

Why are you afraid to take mine?

We both know, but let's see if you're man enough to admit it?

----------


## WhoKnows

> Popularity polls among a group of biased people don't prove much other than you don't share the same bias.
> 
> Why are you afraid to take mine?
> 
> We both know, but let's see if you're man enough to admit it?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

See, I'm not here to prove anything to anyone. That's the difference. You think you have something to prove. I don't. You think because you think you're right all the time, you are a better man than anyone? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

Are you a man? Some think you are female? 

Btw, I never agree to someone else's terms unless they have something that I want in return. I couldn't care less if you are banned from these forums or not. Makes zero difference to me. So why would I put in an effort to make that happen?

----------


## Wildrose

> See, I'm not here to prove anything to anyone. That's the difference. You think you have something to prove. I don't. You think because you think you're right all the time, you are a better man than anyone? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 
> 
> Are you a man? Some think you are female? 
> 
> Btw, I never agree to someone else's terms unless they have something that I want in return. I couldn't care less if you are banned from these forums or not. Makes zero difference to me. So why would I put in an effort to make that happen?


Just admit you can't prove your claim and move on. You knew it when you posted it and you've gone on for pages now chasing your tail around a tree to avoid it.

I stand by my word.  If you can show I never provide facts to support my arguments I will immediately PM Trinnity and ask her to ban me forever if you agree to the same when you cannot.

Man up and be a hero.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Just admit you can't prove your claim and move on. You knew it when you posted it and you've gone on for pages now chasing your tail around a tree to avoid it.
> 
> I stand by my word.  If you can show I never provide facts to support my arguments I will immediately PM Trinnity and ask her to ban me forever if you agree to the same when you cannot.
> 
> Man up and be a hero.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wildrose

> 


Your admission is accepted.  Don't make the mistake of making that claim again.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Your admission is accepted.  Don't make the mistake of making that claim again.


Or what? Are you threatening me? 

Give me a break.

----------


## Wildrose

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jitss617

Looks like kids are dropping dead 
https://www.nbc12.com/2021/11/17/ric...-child-deaths/

----------


## Canadianeye

> Looks like kids are dropping dead 
> https://www.nbc12.com/2021/11/17/ric...-child-deaths/


It's cats smothering the children. Unvaxxed cats. Unvaxxed, unpassported *Covid* cats.

----------

JustPassinThru (12-08-2021)

----------


## Jitss617

Leave us alone government

----------

WhoKnows (12-08-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Leave us alone government


They cannot understand why so many of us keep telling them that. It's very confusing to them, since they genuinely believe they friggin well own us.

----------

WhoKnows (12-08-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

They are control freaks who think of their lessers (their opinion) as their slaves.

It will be up to the slaves to SHOW them that is not the case.  Show, with force.

What form, and what venue, will be up to them.  But the choice, especially to Canadians and Australians, is pretty plain:  Enslavement to weak, vacuous, silly Elites; or hard pushbacks.  Not just resistance, but PUSHING BACK.

----------

WhoKnows (12-09-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> They are control freaks who think of their lessers (their opinion) as their slaves.
> 
> It will be up to the slaves to SHOW them that is not the case.  Show, with force.
> 
> What form, and what venue, will be up to them.  But the choice, especially to Canadians and Australians, is pretty plain:  Enslavement to weak, vacuous, silly Elites; or hard pushbacks.  Not just resistance, but PUSHING BACK.


Much of my and my wife's family is still in Canada. They seem very content to be controlled. Push back is not an option for them. Look who they keep voting in as PM.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

JustPassinThru (12-14-2021),WhoKnows (12-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

phoenyx (12-18-2021)

----------


## MichNordberg

Omicron was discovered in South Africa. Delata came from India. Not vaccination hot spots.

----------


## Moonie

.
Personally I've nearly been handicapped from something that happened in the Army and nearly died (as close as you can get with a never publically admittedly 5% life expectancy). So I frankly don't care about this humanly promoted germ. Nor do I unvaccinatedly show any signs of its popping-my-clogs.
.

----------


## MichNordberg

The medics have never hidden that you are more vulnerable if you have illnesses or other conditions. The first bad victims were in nusing homes with the explantion that their age and health impacted their survival chances. The suppliments, are covered thorughly. Debunking COVID-19 (coronavirus) myths - Mayo Clinic  You do know suppliments are not well regulated, don't you?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The medics have never hidden that you are more vulnerable if you have illnesses or other conditions. The first bad victims were in nusing homes with the explantion that their age and health impacted their survival chances. The suppliments, are covered thorughly. Debunking COVID-19 (coronavirus) myths - Mayo Clinic
>  You do know suppliments are not well regulated, don't you?


We've seen what "regulation" does.

Remdesivir is not only approved, it's THE...ONLY approved way of treating Beer Cooties.  Because of the ACA, which stipulates that the CDC is to set "protocols" in "pandemics" and this is what the Fauci felons ordered.

Remdesivir..."The End is Near."  Fifty-percent fatality rate.  It causes kidneys to fail; but Fauci owns the patent on it.  So it must be used.

Ivermectin...zero fatalities.  Before this became a political football, praise for ivermectin was universal.  The WHO listed it as an essential medicine for every family and organization's medical cabinet.

Hydroxychloroquine...over 70 years of safe use.  OTC in Mexico and other nations.  Minimal side effects.  But it cut the vaxx pushers and Fauci out of the game, so it's forbidden.

So don't give us this manure about how essential is "regulation."

----------


## MichNordberg

Hydroxy and Ivermectin simply do not work. That is a bad thing for trying to fix Covid.


> We've seen what "regulation" does.
> 
> Remdesivir is not only approved, it's THE...ONLY approved way of treating Beer Cooties.  Because of the ACA, which stipulates that the CDC is to set "protocols" in "pandemics" and this is what the Fauci felons ordered.
> 
> Remdesivir..."The End is Near."  Fifty-percent fatality rate.  It causes kidneys to fail; but Fauci owns the patent on it.  So it must be used.
> 
> Ivermectin...zero fatalities.  Before this became a political football, praise for ivermectin was universal.  The WHO listed it as an essential medicine for every family and organization's medical cabinet.
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine...over 70 years of safe use.  OTC in Mexico and other nations.  Minimal side effects.  But it cut the vaxx pushers and Fauci out of the game, so it's forbidden.
> ...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hydroxy and Ivermectin simply do not work. That is a bad thing for trying to fix Covid.


Yeah, I'm convinced.

And the Jab works.

Except it doesn't work, which is why they need another dose, or six, of graphene oxide and spike proteins, to make it work.  But ONLY if government FORCES EVERYBODY to get it.

Because, a failure of a medicine to work, is always the fault of those who did not take it.

----------


## MichNordberg

It is not unusual for vaccines to require more than one shot Have you never been vaccinated? https://www.immunize.org/catg.d/p4036.pdf 


> Yeah, I'm convinced.
> 
> And the Jab works.
> 
> Except it doesn't work, which is why they need another dose, or six, of graphene oxide and spike proteins, to make it work.  But ONLY if government FORCES EVERYBODY to get it.
> 
> Because, a failure of a medicine to work, is always the fault of those who did not take it.

----------


## Trinnity

> Hydroxy and Ivermectin simply do not work.


Who made you the authority?

 HCQ prevents infection - the catch is you can't go off it. People who take it all the time; like Lupus patients, can't   get it. Ivermectin   works. It prevents the virus from replicating. 


Ivermectin, a US Food and Drug Administration-approved anti-parasitic agent, was found to inhibit *severe acute respiratory syndrome* coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) replication in vitro 

*If you can't breathe, you die.*



 Monoclonal antibodies work too.
I worked in hospital during the SARS outbreak of 2003-4. We didn't  worry about it - we worried about MERSA. And there was always the worry over getting drug resistant TB from a patient - especially illegals.

----------


## Dan40

Asked this on another thread:  Since the unvaxxed avoid the vax and testing, where do all the positive tests come from?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It is not unusual for vaccines to require more than one shot Have you never been vaccinated? https://www.immunize.org/catg.d/p4036.pdf


When a vaccine doesn't vaccinate, it was - back when we had scientific researchers, not some government bureaucrat in a white coat, Doctor Science - it would have been considered A FAILURE.

A

FAILURE.  

_Kapeesh_?

Two doses were how it was sold.  So then, they didn't work...A THIRD!  And people falling over dead, and myocarditis all off the charts, and we're hearing about a FOURTH Jab!  Maybe MONTHLY!

That's not medicine.  At BEST, that's some sort of experiment we're not told we're part of.  At best, it's quackery and also an illegal violation of the Nuremberg Code, forbidding experimentation on non-consentual humans.

I think it's far worse than that, even.  You don't...and that's your problem.  I can present something to you but I can't think for you.

----------


## MichNordberg

We hava a hug and educated laboratory system. Drug are checked before allowed on the market. These covid drugs were tested too They work Did trump make you change your mind when he said he and Orielly took their booster shots too?.


> When a vaccine doesn't vaccinate, it was - back when we had scientific researchers, not some government bureaucrat in a white coat, Doctor Science - it would have been considered A FAILURE.
> 
> A
> 
> FAILURE.  
> 
> _Kapeesh_?
> 
> Two doses were how it was sold.  So then, they didn't work...A THIRD!  And people falling over dead, and myocarditis all off the charts, and we're hearing about a FOURTH Jab!  Maybe MONTHLY!
> ...

----------


## Dan40

> We hava a hug and educated laboratory system. Drug are checked before allowed on the market. These covid drugs were tested too They work Did trump make you change your mind when he said he and Orielly took their booster shots too?.


You desperately need a   hug   and educated.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> We hava a hug and educated laboratory system. Drug are checked before allowed on the market. These covid drugs were tested too They work Did trump make you change your mind when he said he and Orielly took their booster shots too?.


No, but thanks for showing us what you think of us Not-Wokers.  We're all Trump disciples, right?

Because, that's how YOUR people are...they follow whoever your current leader is, like baby ducklings.  They bleat back what they're told to bleat.

Here's a clue, Holmes:  WE ARE NOT STUPID LIKE DEMOC RATS.  We think for ourselves - and if Trump doesn't get his head right about these clot shots, he's going to lose all the support he has had. 
THESE goddamn Jabs were NOT checked.  They were entered into use under an "Emergency Use Authorization."  There are no (recorded) double-blind (or other) tests done on them; and only superficial tests (reported) for what was then believed was IMMEDIATE effectiveness.

There was no test on long-term effectiveness because there was no long-term with this stuff.

What tests we're finding, with the Pfizer releases...heavily doctored and redacted...tests were ABORTED because of widespread animal deaths and injuries on human test subjects.

Here's something for you to chew on:

https://www.peakprosperity.com/forum...-seen-to-date/

https://childrenshealthdefense.org.a...r-children.pdf

This just went up today, so I haven't had time to digest or even review it.  But it comes from a more-reputable source than Mediaite or CNN.

----------


## MichNordberg

Can you not understand the numbers? Those in ICUs and ventilators were not vaxxed. It is really that clear.


> When a vaccine doesn't vaccinate, it was - back when we had scientific researchers, not some government bureaucrat in a white coat, Doctor Science - it would have been considered A FAILURE.
> 
> A
> 
> FAILURE.  
> 
> _Kapeesh_?
> 
> Two doses were how it was sold.  So then, they didn't work...A THIRD!  And people falling over dead, and myocarditis all off the charts, and we're hearing about a FOURTH Jab!  Maybe MONTHLY!
> ...

----------


## Oceander

> We hava a hug and educated laboratory system. Drug are checked before allowed on the market. These covid drugs were tested too They work Did trump make you change your mind when he said he and Orielly took their booster shots too?.


Did you actually look at any of the underlying data that was used to approve the mRNA vaccines?  The results were less than stellar, and the claims of effectiveness overblown, as reality is now demonstrating.

----------

WhoKnows (12-23-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Can you not understand the numbers? Those in ICUs and ventilators were not vaxxed. It is really that clear.


What numbers?  All we have so far is a sockpuppet demanding that we all kowtow to his say-so.

----------

JustPassinThru (12-23-2021),WhoKnows (12-23-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Did you actually look at any of the underlying data that was used to approve the mRNA vaccines?  The results were less than stellar, and the claims of effectiveness overblown, as reality is now demonstrating.


A """ vaccine""" that allows one to both catch and transmit the disease is properly called a FAILURE!

----------

WhoKnows (12-23-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> A """ vaccine""" that allows one to both catch and transmit the disease is properly called a FAILURE!


No, it's not.  Not all vaccines give 100% everlasting immunity from the disease they act against.  It would be a failure if it conferred no benefit whatsoever over the unvaccinated status, but if it provides a statistically meaningful difference, then it is a success, even if only a qualified success.

----------


## Dan40

> No, it's not.  Not all vaccines give 100% everlasting immunity from the disease they act against.  It would be a failure if it conferred no benefit whatsoever over the unvaccinated status, but if it provides a statistically meaningful difference, then it is a success, even if only a qualified success.


This vax gave  NOTHING.  It started as IMMUNITY, then it went to a "few" months immunity, then it went to no immunity as you could both get and transmit the vkrus.  Then it went to you will need a booster, OR BOOSTERS!  All in less than one year!  The vaccine for Covid should be the dictionary definition for FAILURE.

----------


## Oceander

> This vax gave  NOTHING.  It started as IMMUNITY, then it went to a "few" months immunity, then it went to no immunity as you could both get and transmit the vkrus.  Then it went to you will need a booster, OR BOOSTERS!  All in less than one year!  The vaccine for Covid should be the dictionary definition for FAILURE.


Not true.  The vaccine does provide some benefit in terms of mitigating the worst of the consequences for a statistically meaningful number of people.

It is not a failure in that regard.

The failures were the political marketing lies that were told in order to foist it off on people, and the fascist measures now being implemented to force it on unwilling people.

Those are the failures, but they are human political failures, not a vaccine failure.

The covid-19 vaccine just isn't a silver bullet, much like the annual flu vaccine is not a silver bullet.  It's not possible to have a silver bullet vaccine for a virus that changes as readily as these types of virii do.

----------

WhoKnows (12-23-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Not true.  The vaccine does provide some benefit in terms of mitigating the worst of the consequences for a statistically meaningful number of people.
> 
> It is not a failure in that regard.
> 
> The failures were the political marketing lies that were told in order to foist it off on people, and the fascist measures now being implemented to force it on unwilling people.
> 
> Those are the failures, but they are human political failures, not a vaccine failure.
> 
> The covid-19 vaccine just isn't a silver bullet, much like the annual flu vaccine is not a silver bullet.  It's not possible to have a silver bullet vaccine for a virus that changes as readily as these types of virii do.


Its only redeeming possibility was that you'd get less sick.  Funny the vaccine got that accolade at the same time a less virulent strain came along.  The vax failure is total.  You would not buy ANY product with such a miserable track record.  Nobody (but the govt) would!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Can you not understand the numbers? Those in ICUs and ventilators were not vaxxed. It is really that clear.


No.

----------


## MichNordberg

yes ICU is full of the unvaccinated â my patience with them is wearing thin | The Secret Consultant | The Guardian The left is trying to save you and your families and for that you hate us and lie about us.

----------


## Dan40

> yes ICU is full of the unvaccinated â my patience with them is wearing thin | The Secret Consultant | The Guardian The left is trying to save you and your families and for that you hate us and lie about us.


Are you talking about the govt left that tells you that you can get and transmit Covid after being vaxxed?  Tells you need a series of boosters too?  That govt?  The one that allowed 1.7 million unvaxxed untested illegals to cross our border ------ and then relocated them all over the country!  That govt?  The one that ILLEGALLY cancelled the Keystone pipeline and sent gas prices skyrocketing.  That govt?  Even tho we have as many miles of pipelines as we do Interstates.  That govt?  I could go on until the internet ovrloaded.  That govt?

----------

Mr. Claws (05-02-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> The left is trying to save you and your families and for that you hate us and lie about us.


Us?  Who do you represent? Just "the left" in general? 


The Left hates the Right. If they don't they sure do act like it. I've read your posts......you're adversarial. You post as if you came here to aggravate people. (what a unique and unheard of occurrence) I suppose you're getting some push back for that. 

_The Right distrusts the Left._ Progressives are communists; I said it in 2009 and I'm saying it now.


I don't hate you. Not one bit. Not even a little.

----------


## QuaseMarco

So many have no idea this is going on. From soccer players to the Oscars to the nfl. Its all being censored.
*VIDEO 2:20 min*
Raven Constantine on Gab:  - Gab Social

----------


## QuaseMarco

Relentless Truth
@Lebronsonroids

Do not ignore the fact that the Covid hoax would not have been possible without hundreds of chiefs of medicine ignoring their oath to do no harm and thousands of doctors ignoring their training and instincts...all for a paycheck.

*We were betrayed by the entire medical community.*

----------

Mr. Claws (05-02-2022),Wilson2 (05-02-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

... Since we're all making up personal identities these days, I think I'm going to self-identify as a Black Female LGBTQ Senator in the US Congress!

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


I can wish that; but I'm not at all sure it will happen.

NOTHING has come to Dumbo perps, ALL these years.  The deaths.  The laws broken.  The lives ruined.

Why should this be different?  I hope that meme-maker is right.  I don't see it.

----------

